# Wood Steering Wheel Restoration



## propuckstopper (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi folks. I am looking to have two original wood steering wheels restored very soon. One is for my 1965 GTO, the other for my 1968 GTO. 

I have found more than one company (or individual) advertising such a service in my search of Hemmings and on the internet.

Has anyone here used someone that they have been particularly happy with? I am looking for as "correct" of a steering wheel restoration as I can find.

Thanks!


----------

